# another genetic question



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

hello could someone tell me a good website with a good morph calc or try and answer this please  much appreciated 

Male Raptor x bell sunglow (red eyes)

Male aptor het raptor x bell sunglow (red eyes)

or what is the best male i should get to produce some really good babies with the female bell sunglow (red eyes)

Many thanks


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

google love geckos or million dollar geckos :2thumb:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Reptile Genetics Calculator

Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator - Million Dollar Geckos


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

but does the red eyes on the sunglow affect the outcome?, is it possible to get the offspring with red eyes if bred with a raptor?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

As I understand it, raptor is produced by a combination of mutant genes. The part that produces the red coloration of the eyes is Tremper albino. The red eye coloration of the bell sunglow is produced by the Bell albino mutant gene. Crossing a Bell albino gecko with a Tremper albino gecko produces normal geckos. So the expectation is that the babies from your crosses would not have red eyes.


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

paulh said:


> As I understand it, raptor is produced by a combination of mutant genes. The part that produces the red coloration of the eyes is Tremper albino. The red eye coloration of the bell sunglow is produced by the Bell albino mutant gene. Crossing a Bell albino gecko with a Tremper albino gecko produces normal geckos. So the expectation is that the babies from your crosses would not have red eyes.


 
okay thanks alot what would you suggest breeding it with to get red eyes?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Can you post a picture of what you mean by red eyes.
If you have a bells sunglow eclipse then i think your one of the first to have one.

If you mean red as in bells sunglow enigma then providing you keep the bells and enigma in the offspring then they will express the red eyes.


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

here is the pictures from the seller because i dont get untill wednesday i can't take a closer shot of the eye, hope these are okay though one is of when she was a hatchling and one as an adult

Imageshack - sunglowasaadult.jpg

Imageshack - sunglowasababy.jpg

Many thanks


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

JotnJosie said:


> here is the pictures from the seller because i dont get untill wednesday i can't take a closer shot of the eye, hope these are okay though one is of when she was a hatchling and one as an adult
> 
> Imageshack - sunglowasaadult.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow shes stunning!

Its kind of got me stumped, though as an adult she doesnt look enigma at all, and to be honest she doesnt as a baby either. But looking at the baby photo they are most definitely Bells enigma eyes.

Heres and example of bells enigma eyes.
http://www.geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available Pictures/Red_eye_Enigma_male1_Leye_600.jpg
And heres a non enigma bells eye.
http://www.leopardgecko.yoyo.pl/zdjecia/bell_eye_pawllo.jpg

Id say shes a Bells sunglow enigma, so to keep the red eyes anything that carries the Bells albino trait and the enigma trait will have similar eyes.


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

sam12345 said:


> Wow shes stunning!
> 
> Its kind of got me stumped, though as an adult she doesnt look enigma at all, and to be honest she doesnt as a baby either. But looking at the baby photo they are most definitely Bells enigma eyes.
> 
> ...


well thanks alot mate, ill tell you what when i recieve her and she's setteled in prob this weekend ill take some pics of the eyes close up for you to properly get a look at. ill pm them you

Many Thanks


----------

